# Sundance 630G



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

HI was wondering if anyone had an opinion on the sundace 630g


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
We run a 2004 Suntor 630G and have had it since spring 08. Five years of an average of about 70 nights a year.
We found it low on the rear suspension and added air ride to the rear. Had a cracked shower tray which I replaced. I would rather have a separate shower. The Fiat 2.8 JTD has performed well enough for me, but I do not rush everywhere.
the layout suits us with three adults and sometimes grandchildren. If just the two of us then the overcab makes for useful storage.
Blown air heating could be better. Recently replaced cushion interiors on dinette seats.
We have not had floor rot problems, damn should not say things like that.
Overall we have been so pleased that we have not had to seriously look to change.
You do not say what year so I hope this helps.
p-c


----------

